

Secrets of the Nexus One's screen: science, color, and hacks - jorgeortiz85
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/03/secrets-of-the-nexus-ones-screen-science-color-and-hacks.ars/

======
teilo
I am, for the most part satisfied with my Nexus One's screen. I know it's not
perfect, but it's better than the G1 that I replaced.

However, the one thing about this screen that I hate is the extended color
gamut, primarily because there is no color management in these devices. High-
gamut capabilities are great. However, since existing content assumes roughly
an sRGB gamut, and this phone is closer to Adobe98, the result is blown-out
greens and reds, in this case almost fluorescent. I am guessing that if Google
were to have implemented some sort of gamut compensation, it would have
further reduced the number of available shades, leading to more stippling and
banding.

